# Help naming music from sample



## fitties (Jun 16, 2009)

I am trying to track down what the composer and name of the music is used on this sample. It is the chorus that is playing and seems very intense. Please disregard the other sounds as they are from the show this was on. If anyone could listen, and happen to know, could you please help me out? Your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

